# Advice please for single mum wanting to work for 6mths+, any advice please?



## Ganley44 (Apr 24, 2013)

I am a Podiatry student in England and really interested in the opportunities for graduates to gain experience in high risk care after qualification and am researching a 6-12mth relocation to Singapore. I am a single Mum of two boys who will be 11 and 9 when I qualify. I am trying to find out as much information as I can to assess the viability of a move. I see that International schools are expensive, as is rent and I am unsure what salary is available for graduates although it has been indicated that some help would be offered as part of the contract. I have read that working hrs are long and only 2 weeks holiday per year, is this true for the healthcare sector? I would really appreciate some information on schooling too, what hours to children attend and is this likely to fit in with working hours? Many thanks to anyone who can spare a few moments to assist me. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Some answers:

Legally, you are entitled to 7 days per year paid leave, but most hospitals do start with 14 days or more.

It is applicable to all and everybody, unless you find an employer who gives you more - like mine - we start off with 18 days PA

As a parent, you do get some additional leaves, like child-care, and add the normal medical leave (including use of child's sickness for own medical leave).

And in Singapore, Public holidays too are limited and few in between, with fewer coming up as long weekends .. tough life here.

Working hours: doctors are putting in longer hours, especially those who are MOs, starting at 7.30 AM and if lucky, grab some meals in between, and end the day at 5.30 PM or longer .. 

For others, rarely do they do such long hours

Yes, International Schools are expensive and local schools give children of Foreigners last preference, vs those days where it seemed foreigners were preferred over locals. 

Now, to get a Dependant pass and bring your kids, your salary must cross 4,500 atleast, to be on the safe side. I am not sure if Podiatrists are paid that much though .. 

Now, back to your speciality : Podiatry has an association, and I guess you need to get their endorsement, the equivalent of SMC !!! 

Oh, do start your job search early as currently, the Ancillary and Allied Health Care sector is booming ..


----------

